# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  κάρτα τηλεόρασης (neotion) "χάνει" ορισμένα κανάλια

## haris_216

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλό κουράγιο στους (από διακοπές) επιστρέψαντες .

Στο  σπίτι έχω μία τηλεόραση sony 32'' με (δυστυχώς) αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg2.  Επειδή δεν είμαι πολύ φαν των πολλών καλωδίων/συνδέσεων/τηλεκοντρόλ όταν  (σχεδόν μόλις την πήρα)  έγινε η μετάβαση σε mpeg4 πήρα την κάρτα της neotion έτσι ώστε να  αποκωδικοποιείται το σήμα εσωτερικά σρην τηλεόραση. Εν γνώσει μου πάντα  για τα θέματα συμβατότητας ή ποιότητας εικόνας που είχε.
Μέχρι τώρα  δεν υπήρξε κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα (με εξαίρεση το ERT HD που δεν έπιανε).  Τελευταία όμως παρουσιάζεται το θέμα να "εξαφανίζονται" στο άσχετο  κάποια κανάλια και συγκεκριμένα τα ALPHA και ANT1. Δεν μου έχει τύχει να  σβήσει το κανάλι ενώ το παρακολουθώ αλλά αν βλέπω κάτι άλλο και  προσπαθήσω να πάω σε αυτά τα δύο, απλά δεν υπάρχουν. Μάλιστα έχει χαθεί  και ο σχετικός αριθμός μνήμης στην τηλεόραση και πάει "1,2,3,5.... (αν  πχ στην θέση "4" είχα κάποιο απ' τα δύο).
Μοναδική λύση το rescan που  τότε τα βρίσκει κανονικά. Βέβαια δεν είναι και πρακτική λύση αφού δεν  μπορεί να κάνεις σάρωση εκ νέου κάθε φορά και αναδιάταξη με τη σειρά που  τα θέλω.
Που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό; Έχει αλλάξει κάτι στα κανάλια/σήμα, κλπ; (Εϊμαι στην Αθήνα, αν έχει σημασία).
Υπάρχει  κάποια λύση; Την περίπτωση εξωτερικού αποκωδικοποιητή (τον οποίο και  έχω δοκιμάσει και λειτουργεί οκ) την απορρίπτω για τους λόγους που  ανέφερα παραπάνω ("καλώδια/συνδέσεις/τηλεκοντρόλ")

----------


## xlife

εγκατάσταση νέου firmware τηλεόρασης, αλλα το πιθανότερο θα ήταν firmware κάρτας αλλά στην εταιρεία δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη (η δεν την βρήκα εγώ) για την np4

----------


## haris_216

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση.

Δυστυχώς αυτό με την κάρτα φοβήθηκα κι εγώ (έτσι κι αλλιώς είχαν θεματάκια από την αρχή).
Τί είναι όμως αυτό που την έκανε να παρουσιάζει τώρα το θέμα και όχι τόσο καιρό πριν; Άλλαξε κάτι η Digea; Και τι κοινό έχουν οι Alpha και Ant1 και συμβαίνει μόνο σε αυτούς; (αυτές οι ερωτήσεις καθαρά για εγκυκλοπαιδική μόρφωση)

----------


## xlife

Ναι θα ήταν ενδιαφέρων εγκυκλοπαιδικά να ξέραμε τις διαφορές του module με τους δέκτες αλλα τα πιο εξεζητημένα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά(επεξεργαστές qam κτλ) δεν τα βρίσκω με απλό googlαρισμα.. το μόνο που βρήκα είναι οτι η neotion έχει ARM επεξεργαστή 144mhz , και ένας φθηνός δέκτης sd που είχα παλιά αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε 266 mhz (μάλλον mips). To module κάνει διπλή δουλειά φαντάζομαι.. εκτός της επεξεργασίας-αποκωδικοποίησης κάνει και μετατροπή σε mpeg2. Ίσως να έχει αλλάξει κάτι στη digea. κάτι πρέπει να έγινε πριν κανα -δυο μήνες αλλά όχι πρόσφατα.. τώρα τί δεν θυμάμαι...

----------


## DGeorge

Φίλε μου... Με 518 μηνύματα, σε βρίσκω αρκετά 'έμπειρο/παλιό' στην παρέα, ώστε να μην γνωρίζεις την ύπαρξη του Site *HowToFiXiT*.
Στο Site εκείνο, συμμετέχουν πολλοί έμπειροι τεχνικοί, οι οποίοι  συμμετέχουν από λίγο~καθόλου σε αυτό το Site. Στο *HowToFiXiT* ίσως  χρειαστεί μια ακόμα διαδικασία εγγραφής σου ως μέλους, αλλά -πίστεψέ με-  αξίζει τον κόπο! Θα μπορείς να έχεις απαντήσεις στις περισσότερες (αν  όχι όλες) απορίες σε Θέματα Επισκευής/Συντήρησης κάποιας συσκευής σου.
Για πάράδειγμα: Ένα πρόβλημα/θέμα της κατηγορίας του δικού σου, θα μπορούσε να τεθεί/απαντηθεί έιτε *εδώ!*, (με θέμα "*Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης*") αλλά ίσως είτε και *εδώ!*, (με θέμα "*Τηλεόραση*").
Το θέμα σου εδώ ίσως 'κλείσει'. Εγώ, στη θέση σου, θα γραφόμουνα στο * HowToFiXiT* και θα έθετα το πρόβλημά μου σε κάποια από τις δυό  κατηγορίες.

Μην παραξενευτείς!!!.... Η Διαχειριστική ομάδα δεν 'μοιάζει'... :Biggrin:  Οι ίδιοι είναι! (Όπως και πολλά μέλη)
Απλούστατα, θεσπίστηκε το Site:"*HowToFiXiT*" να είναι το καθαρά επισκευαστικό Site/Section του Ηλεκτρονικα.gr.
Φιλικότατα

DGeorge

----------


## haris_216

> Φίλε μου... Με 518 μηνύματα....................



Το γνωρίζω το How to fix it από τότε που ξεκίνησε (και τις "φασαρίες" που το συνόδευαν).
Απλά αν πρόσεξες την διατύπωση της ερώτησής μου ("που οφείλεται;", "Έχει αλλάξει κάτι στα κανάλια/σήμα, κλπ;") δεν αναφέρεται ουσιαστικά σε επισκευή αλλά κυρίως στις αιτίες που ενδεχομένως να το προκάλεσαν (θέμα με συχνότητες, ισχύ σήματος, κλπ).
Μία από τις ερωτήσεις ήταν και το "Υπάρχει  κάποια λύση;" αλλά ας μην γελιόμαστε. Σε μια αποκωδικοποίηση με τη μορφή κάρτας δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά που μπορείς να κατσαβιδιάσεις ή στα οποία να παρέμβεις.

----------


## haris_216

> ................To module κάνει διπλή δουλειά φαντάζομαι.. εκτός της επεξεργασίας-αποκωδικοποίησης κάνει και μετατροπή σε mpeg2..................



Ακριβώς έτσι. Μετά την αποκωδικοποίηση κάνει μετατροπή (υποβιβασμό ουσιαστικά) του σήματος σε mpeg2. Ευτυχώς που η τηλεόραση ήταν απλά hd ready και όχι full hd γιατί θα αισθανόμουν περισσότερο..βλάκας (αν και όσο θυμάμαι πόσο την πήρα η αίσθηση της χαζομάρας δεν λέει να με αφήσει :Smile: )

----------


## DGeorge

> Το γνωρίζω το How to fix it από τότε που ξεκίνησε (και τις "φασαρίες" που το συνόδευαν).....



Ακόμα και σήμερα το αναβάθμιζαν. Όπως και τα 'ακριβοθώρητα-πλέον' Windows, όταν ξεκίνησαν (τα συνόδευαν κι αυτά, "κάποιες φασαρίες" πολλών και διαφόρων ειδών)




> ....Απλά αν πρόσεξες την διατύπωση της ερώτησής μου ("που οφείλεται;", "Έχει  αλλάξει κάτι στα κανάλια/σήμα, κλπ;") δεν αναφέρεται ουσιαστικά σε  επισκευή αλλά κυρίως* στις αιτίες που ενδεχομένως να το προκάλεσαν* (θέμα  με συχνότητες, ισχύ σήματος, κλπ).....



Αν οι αιτίες, δηλαδή, αυτές προέρχονται από δυσλειτουργία του μηχανήματός σου, δεν πας -λογικά- προς 'ερώτηση Τρόπου Επισκευής';



> ....Μία από τις ερωτήσεις ήταν και το "Υπάρχει  κάποια λύση;"....



Εσένα, αυτή η ερώτηση, δεν σου ακούγεται κάπως έτσι: "Παιδιά πώς εντοπίζεται/επισκευάζεται/λύνεται το πρόβλημα;"



> ....αλλά ας μην γελιόμαστε. Σε μια αποκωδικοποίηση με τη μορφή κάρτας δεν  υπάρχουν και πολλά που μπορείς να κατσαβιδιάσεις ή στα οποία να  παρέμβεις..



Εδώ θα με βρεις απόλυτα Σύμφωνο:
"Η αρχαιότερη *μέθοδος επισκευής* (ργαλείων, συσκευών, κλπ) ήταν *η Αντικατάσταση!!!!*" Όταν έσπαγε από τη χρήση, η πέτρα-σφυρί, ή η πέτρα-κοπίδι, κλπ, απλώς έψαχναν για άλλη!
Όμως ακόμα κι η *αντικατάσταση* (ειδικά υποσυστήματος-πλακέττας) ήταν, είναι και θα είναι *Επισκευή!*..... Κι εδώ, η συγκεκριμένη προσπάθεια διάγνωσης, πιθανή αντικατάσταση πλακέττας, κλπ ανήκει -όπως κι αν το κάνεις- στον Τομέα 'Επισκευές' - HowToFiXiT.

Αν θέλεις να βαφτίσουμε το θέμα/πρόβλημά σου: "Φιλοσοφική Έρευνα Περιπτώσεων Μη-Συμβατότητας Υλικού και Αποκωδικοποίησης Σήματος" είναι δικαίωμά σου αναφαίρετο!!!
Το θέμα είναι, ότι οι 'Διαχειριστές' -λίαν συντόμως- προβλέπεται το 'κλειδώσουν' επειδή, και κατά τη δική τους Κρίση/Άποψη ανήκει στον Τομέα 'Επισκευές' - HowToFiXiT.

Μην εκπλαγείς γι' αυτό! :Wink:

----------


## Alxnks

> Ακόμα και σήμερα το αναβάθμιζαν. Όπως και τα 'ακριβοθώρητα-πλέον' Windows, όταν ξεκίνησαν (τα συνόδευαν κι αυτά, "κάποιες φασαρίες" πολλών και διαφόρων ειδών)
> Αν οι αιτίες, δηλαδή, αυτές προέρχονται από δυσλειτουργία του μηχανήματός σου, δεν πας -λογικά- προς 'ερώτηση Τρόπου Επισκευής';Εσένα, αυτή η ερώτηση, δεν σου ακούγεται κάπως έτσι: "Παιδιά πώς εντοπίζεται/επισκευάζεται/λύνεται το πρόβλημα;"Εδώ θα με βρεις απόλυτα Σύμφωνο:
> "Η αρχαιότερη *μέθοδος επισκευής* (ργαλείων, συσκευών, κλπ) ήταν *η Αντικατάσταση!!!!*" Όταν έσπαγε από τη χρήση, η πέτρα-σφυρί, ή η πέτρα-κοπίδι, κλπ, απλώς έψαχναν για άλλη!
> Όμως ακόμα κι η *αντικατάσταση* (ειδικά υποσυστήματος-πλακέττας) ήταν, είναι και θα είναι *Επισκευή!*..... Κι εδώ, η συγκεκριμένη προσπάθεια διάγνωσης, πιθανή αντικατάσταση πλακέττας, κλπ ανήκει -όπως κι αν το κάνεις- στον Τομέα 'Επισκευές' - HowToFiXiT.
> 
> Αν θέλεις να βαφτίσουμε το θέμα/πρόβλημά σου: "Φιλοσοφική Έρευνα Περιπτώσεων Μη-Συμβατότητας Υλικού και Αποκωδικοποίησης Σήματος" είναι δικαίωμά σου αναφαίρετο!!!
> Το θέμα είναι, ότι οι 'Διαχειριστές' -λίαν συντόμως- προβλέπεται το 'κλειδώσουν' επειδή, και κατά τη δική τους Κρίση/Άποψη ανήκει στον Τομέα 'Επισκευές' - HowToFiXiT.
> 
> Μην εκπλαγείς γι' αυτό!



Με βαση τα οσα και κυριως οπως τα λες μήπως να καταργηθεί το υπαρχον φορουμ και να τα γράφουμε όλα στο άλλο; 
By the way...για ποιο "αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα μιλάς" όταν αμέσως μετα γραφείς οτι το θέμα "λιαν συντομως θα κλειδωθει, κατα την κρίση/αποψη των διαχειριστών" (των οποίων προκαταβαλεις την κρίση/άποψη)...με τροπο αποφασιζομεν και διαταζομεν;!

----------


## xlife

> Με βαση τα οσα και κυριως οπως τα λες μήπως να καταργηθεί το υπαρχον φορουμ και να τα γράφουμε όλα στο άλλο; 
> By the way...για ποιο "αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα μιλάς" όταν αμέσως μετα γραφείς οτι το θέμα "λιαν συντομως θα κλειδωθει, κατα την κρίση/αποψη των διαχειριστών" (των οποίων προκαταβαλεις την κρίση/άποψη)...με τροπο αποφασιζομεν και διαταζομεν;!



Γενικά offtopic -

Συμφωνώ με τον Αλέξανδρο.. Να προσθέσω οτι αν και τα δυο forum έγιναν για να ξεχωρίσουν οι επισκευές, νομίζω οτι πολλοί που βάζουν την επισκευή τους στο howtofixit χάνεται και δεν επισκευάζεται , ενώ μπορεί κάποιος απο το εδώ forum να γνωρίζει τη λύση αλλα να μην τον ενδιαφέρει να γραφτεί, η ακόμη και να μπεί στο howtofixit...

----------


## xsterg

ρε παιδια. λυση θελει ο ανθρωπος στο προβλημα του και οχι σε ποιο site θα γινει η καταχωρηση. εχω τηλεοραση sony kdl 32l 4000  και ειχα προσπαθησε να βαλω την καρτα της neotion στην ειδικη υποδοχη αλλα ειχα αποτυχει! αν μπορεις γραψε το μοντελο της τηλεορασης σου και το μοντελο της καρτας που εβαλες. θα με ενδιεφερε να εχω μονο την καρτα και οχι τον εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη. αντιπαθω τα πολλα καλωδια.

----------


## AKHS

Δοκίμασε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού τηλεόρασης για την κάρτα δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε και αν γίνετε αναβάθμιση. Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο σετ κάρτας τηλεόρασης που στην αρχή δεν δούλευαν και όταν έκανα αναβάθμιση λογισμικού διορθώθηκαν όλα. Σπάνια έχει κάτι κολλήματα τότε απλά κλείνω την τηλεόραση βγάζω την κάρτα την ξαναβάζω και όλα καλά. Τώρα για το άλλο σαιτ θα πω ότι πιο πολύ δυσκολεύει και μπερδεύει τα πράγματα για μένα

----------


## DGeorge

> Με βαση τα οσα και κυριως οπως τα λες μήπως να καταργηθεί το υπαρχον φορουμ και να τα γράφουμε όλα στο άλλο;......



Ίσως, αν έχεις προσέξει, το υπάρχον Forum (το 'Λατινικό' του 'δένει' και καλύτερα με το "By the way"), όπως και τα παράπλευρά του, λειτουργεί ως κατασκευαστικό. Οι συζητήσεις αναπτύσσονται βάσει, και γύρω, από τη φιλοσοφία και τον τρόπο κατασκευής, ακόμα και με προτάσεις αναβάθμισης.
.................Όχι όμως *επισκευής!*
Υπάρχουν κάποιοι θεσπισμένοι όροι/κανόνες, ακόμα και στην Ευρύτερη Κοινωνία:...... Για παράδειγμα: Ένας Φούρνος -μάλλον- δεν θα σου ανοίξει Οικονομικό Λογαριασμό (Καταθέσεις/Αναλήψεις κλπ), επειδή -απλώς-όπως οι Τράπεζες- έχει και αυτός Ταμείο! Ούτε -αντίστοιχα- πρόκειται να σου πουλήσει η -όποια- Τράπεζα ψωμί!
Ο όρος "Εξειδίκευση" (Προϊόντων, Υπηρεσιών, Γνώσεων, Καθηκόντων, κλπ) είναι πάρα πολύ παλιός! Και την εποχή του "Παντοπώλη" υπήρχαν Τράπεζες.
Ο μεν πούλαγε πολλά προϊόντα.... Δεν πούλαγε όμως Χρήμα, το οποίο -αποκλειστικά- πουλούσαν (πουλάνε, και θα πουλάνε) οι Τράπεζες. Όμως ούτε κι οι Τράπεζες πουλούσαν ρύζι, μακαρόνια, κλπ. Κατά τη δική σου Φιλοσοφία, λοιπόν, μήπως να τα κάναμε όλα ένα;
Φαντάζεσαι τον εαυτό σου στη Eurobank για φασόλια, και στον Μαρινόπουλο για έντοκα γραμμάτεια;




> ....By the way...



*WOW!!!!* (Και κατά τον Γιά*ν*ης)




> ....για ποιο "αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα μιλάς" όταν αμέσως μετα  γραφείς οτι το θέμα "λιαν συντομως θα κλειδωθει, κατα την κρίση/αποψη  των διαχειριστών"...



Όλοι μας έχουμε αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα, να βαφτίζουμε ως *'αυθαίρετο'* τον όποιον θεσπισμένο Νόμο, δεν γουστάρουμε, και να τον *παραβιάζουμε!* Όμως και η πλέον ιδεωδώς Δημοκρατική Πολιτεία έχει κάθε δικαίωμα, να αντιδρά/(μας "μπουζουριάζει"), ως παραβατικούς!



> ....(των οποίων προκαταβαλεις την κρίση/άποψη)...



Αν προσέξεις άλλα-παλιότερα 'κλειδώματα' (για τον ίδιον-ακριβώς, ή/και παρόλοιο λόγο), έγιναν και με πολύ συνοπτικότερες διαδικασίες!!! Ψάξε λίγο... Θα δεις... Θα μάθεις... Ίσως και να καταλάβεις!!!



> ....με τροπο  αποφασιζομεν και διαταζομεν;!



Ακόμα και στην Ιδεωδέστερη Αμεσότερη Δημοκρατία, όταν μία Ιδέα/Πρόταση γίνεται Θεσμός/Νόμος της οφείλουν οι πάντες να τον υπακούουν. Αν έχουν αντιρρήσεις τις υποβάλλουν αρμοδίως. Οπότε, ή που θα συμβάλουν στην αναβάθμιση μιάς προβληματικής κατάστασης, ή που θα λάβουν απάντηση -με κάθε τεκμηριωμένο επιχείρημα-, ότι η ένστασή τους απορρίπτεται.
Ακόμα -όμως- και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, όπου η ιδέα/αντίρρηση θα προκαλέσει αναβάθμιση, μέχρι να συμβεί η αλλαγή του Κανονισμού/Νόμου, ο τρέχων εξακολουθεί να είναι ο Ισχύων Κανονισμός/Νόμος!
Και -αν θέλεις- ακόμα και η Ιδεωδέστερη-Αμεσότερη Δημοκρατία, μετά την ψηφοφορία-απόφασή της για τον Χ-Νόμο/Κανονισμό, τον επιβάλει ως "αποφασι*σα*μεν και διαταζομεν"!!!!!!

Να θυμάσαι, επίσης, ότι την "Τακτοποίηση" του Χώρου, ώστε -λογικά- να βρίσκουμε 'αυτό' που ζητάμε, εκεί που θα πρέπει να είναι, την έχει υπό την *πλήρη ευθύνη* της η Ομάδα Διαχείρισης. Αυτό σημαίνει, ότι η όποια Ευθύνη συναεπάγεται αμέσως και κάποια Εξουσία.
Στους τρέχοντες χαλεπούς δύσκολους καιρούς, που ζούμε οι περισσότεροι (αν όχι όλοι), αν προσφέρεσαι, ψάχνουν έντονα για εθελοντική βοήθεια! Θα χρειαστεί να χαλάσεις ίσως αρκετό από τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου, για να πείσεις τον DGeorge ότι η Νύχτα δεν είναι Μέρα, και το αντίστροφο! Και να φανταστείς, ότι έχω αναλάβει απλώς την κάπως διπλωματικότερη προετοιμασία/βοήθεια/καθοδήγηση πριν από το 'Ψυχρό' Κλείδωμα.
Εξουσία δεν έχω καμμία!!!!! Όμως μπορώ και προβλέπω κάποια πράγματα, καθώς τυχαίνει να μ' ενδιαφέρει ο 'Χώρος' αυτός.

Αδελφέ, ο αγώνας γίνεται μέσα στο γήπεδο!!! Διαιτητές, ποδοσφαιριστές, προπονητές, κλπ κρίνονται εκεί!!! ....Στον αγώνα!!! Με φανέλλα ιδρωμένη (τουλάχιστον αυτό)!!!!
Από την κερκίδα, με τα πατατάκια, τα LASERάκια, άλλα μοντέρνα 'καλούδια' η κριτική, και η αεροφρασεολογία είναι πανεύκολη!
Ξέρω κι εγώ, πάρα πολύ καλά, να κρίνω τον *Μουρίνιο!*, από τον καναπέ μου.
Αυτός όμως κρινόταν (και κρίνεται ακόμα) σε κάθε του αγώνα! Όμως, ακόμα κι η Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης, του έδωσε την εξουσία *"αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν"* για τα όποια κάθε 90' λεπτά χρειαζόταν!
Αν θέλεις εξουσία.... Ιδού οδός σταδιοδρομίας λαμπρής! Στείλε ΠΜ στην Ομάδα Διαχείρισης, για συνεργασία (ανάληψη σοβαρών ευθυνών) και προφανώς θα αποκτήσεις κι εσύ εξουσία να 'κλειδώνεις'-'ξεκλειδώνεις' θέματα.............Αν δεν τα έχεις 'βροντήξει' ταχύτατα-στο μεταξύ από τον '*αφανή - πλην τεράστιο*' Φόρτο Εργασίας!
Τότε ευχαρίστως, σε περιμένω, να μου ξαναεκθέσεις τις Δημοκρατικότατες Απόψεις/Υπαινιγμούς σου περί δικτατορίσκων κλπ κλπ.

Μέχρι τότε
Νά' σαι καλά! cheers.gif

----------


## haris_216

Λυπάμαι αν η δημιουργία του θέματός μου πυροδότησε διαφωνίες.
Σαφώς και δεν ήταν η πρόθεσή μου. Νομίζω όμως ότι είναι άλλο ερώτημα το "παιδιά δεν γυρίζει το πλυντήριο" (άρα "How to fix it") και άλλο το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα το οποίο "κρύβει" και άλλες (λιγότερο ή περισσότερο) "θεωρητικές" ερωτήσεις (πχ "η Digea άλλαξε το Χ πράγμα στον τρόπο εκπομπής" ή "ο Alpha και ο Ant1 έχουν τα Ψ κοινά στις συχνότητές τους κι εκεί εστιάζεται το πρόβλημα).
Αν τώρα ακόμα και τέτοιου τύπου ερωτήματα είναι για το How to fix it ποιά είναι ακριβώς τα θέματα που θα ποστάρουμε εδώ; Ποιός είναι ο νόμος το Ohm ή πως θα κατασκευάσω EMP generator;
Αν βέβαια είμαι τελικά "off forum" (όπως λέμε off topic) και θα πρέπει να ποστάρω εκεί, δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να το κάνω. Θα θεωρούσα όμως σκόπιμο (και χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ διάθεση προσβολής σε κανένα μέλος) να το πει αυτό κάποιος moderator. Νομίζω ότι είναι οι καθ' ύλην αρμόδιοι και αυτό θα ήταν το πιο ξεκάθαρο από το να ερμηνεύουμε ο καθένας τι πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει (τουλάχιστον ως προς την του φόρουμ λειτουργία)

----------


## haris_216

> ρε παιδια. λυση θελει ο ανθρωπος στο προβλημα του και οχι σε ποιο site θα γινει η καταχωρηση. εχω τηλεοραση sony kdl 32l 4000  και ειχα προσπαθησε να βαλω την καρτα της neotion στην ειδικη υποδοχη αλλα ειχα αποτυχει! αν μπορεις γραψε το μοντελο της τηλεορασης σου και το μοντελο της καρτας που εβαλες. θα με ενδιεφερε να εχω μονο την καρτα και οχι τον εξωτερικο αποκωδικοποιητη. αντιπαθω τα πολλα καλωδια.



Μια kdl 32άρα είναι Χρήστο. Το μοντέλο δεν το θυμάμαι αλλά το βράδυ που θα είμαι σπίτι θα το δω και θα το αναφέρω

----------


## haris_216

> Δοκίμασε αναβάθμιση λογισμικού τηλεόρασης για την κάρτα δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε και αν γίνετε αναβάθμιση. Έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο σετ κάρτας τηλεόρασης που στην αρχή δεν δούλευαν και όταν έκανα αναβάθμιση λογισμικού διορθώθηκαν όλα. Σπάνια έχει κάτι κολλήματα τότε απλά κλείνω την τηλεόραση βγάζω την κάρτα την ξαναβάζω και όλα καλά. Τώρα για το άλλο σαιτ θα πω ότι πιο πολύ δυσκολεύει και μπερδεύει τα πράγματα για μένα



Σ' ευχαριστώ Άκη. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ αναβάθμιση. Θα κοιτάξω πως/αν γίνεται και θα ενημερώσω για την όποια εξέλιξη

----------


## DGeorge

> ρε παιδια. λυση θελει ο ανθρωπος στο προβλημα του και οχι σε ποιο site θα γινει η καταχωρηση........



Δηλαδή αν το καταχωρούσε *εδώ!*, θα ίσχυε πάλι αυτό που γράφεις;
Αν θέλεις -στο σπίτι σου- να βάζεις τα ταψιά στα ράφια, τα βιβλία στον φούρνο, και άλλα παρόμοια/σχετικά θα είναι δικαίωμά σου -ασφαλώς-, αλλά -μάλλον- κάποια στιγμή θα υποστείς και τις συνέπειες από τις όποιες απόψεις έχεις για τον όρο "Τάξη!"
Τα αναλύω, μακρυγορώντας τρελλά, και σε προηγούμενο.
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον, να κάλυψα -ως προς αυτό το θέμα "Τάξη"- τόσο εσένα, όσο και όλους τους υπόλοιπους!




> .....Αν τώρα ακόμα και τέτοιου τύπου ερωτήματα είναι για το How to fix it  ποιά είναι ακριβώς τα θέματα που θα ποστάρουμε εδώ; Ποιός είναι ο νόμος  το Ohm ή πως θα κατασκευάσω EMP generator;.....



Πιστεύεις ότι, για κάποιον αρχάριο, η όποια κατασκευή είναι κάτι απλούστατο; Πιστεύεις ότι δεν υπάρχει χώρος για *την πρωτότυπη Ιδέα*;
Επίσης απ' ό,τι βλέπεις -ίσως περιπλανώμενος στο Site- οι κατηγορίες έχουν φτάσει σταδιακά να περιλαμβάνουν μέχρι και υδραυλικά!!!!




> ....Αν βέβαια είμαι τελικά "off forum" (όπως λέμε off topic) και θα πρέπει  να ποστάρω εκεί, δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να το κάνω. Θα θεωρούσα όμως  σκόπιμο (και χωρίς ΚΑΜΙΑ διάθεση προσβολής σε κανένα μέλος) να το πει  αυτό κάποιος moderator. Νομίζω ότι είναι οι καθ' ύλην αρμόδιοι και αυτό  θα ήταν το πιο ξεκάθαρο από το να ερμηνεύουμε ο καθένας τι πρέπει ή δεν  πρέπει (τουλάχιστον ως προς την του φόρουμ λειτουργία)



Έχω επικοινωνήσει (και όχι μόνον εγώ) επανειλημμένα μαζί τους!
Μολονότι έχουν κάθε καλή πρόθεση γι' αυτά που λες/γράφεις, οι καιροί έχουν κάνει κι αυτούς (τους διαχειριστές) να 'τρέχουν έντονα' για επαγγελματικές, προσωπικές, κλπ υποχρεώσεις. Μην ξεχνάς! Αυτά τα Fora δημιουργούνται από καλή διάθεση για προσφορά, και συντηρούνται από θυσία ελεύθερου χρόνου (κάποιες φορές και όχι μόνο 'ελεύθερου').
Μήπως αυτό, που περιμένεις από αυτούς, τους γίνεται ένα ακόμα βάρος, ώστε να αντιδράσουν ίσως και απότομα/αγενώς!!!;;;;
Στείλε τους, αντίθετα, ένα ΠΜ, και ρώτα τους -αν ενδιαφέρεσαι- "Τι μπορείς (έστω και λίγο) να προσφέρεις, ώστε να ελαφρύνεις το 'βάρος' από τους ώμους τους!
Ίσως πάλι αργήσουν, αλλά θα έχεις σίγουρα, μιαν ευγενέστατη απάντηση/ανταπόκριση!

*Ας μην τα ζητάμε όλα (ή/και τα περισσότερα) από τους άλλους!
Καιροί, που είναι, ας δούμε τι μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε -εθελοντικά εννοείται- κι εμείς!*

Μάλλον -κάπως έτσι- θα δημιουργήσουμε -γενικότερα- ένα καλύτερο 'Αύριο'!!!!

----------


## haris_216

Αγαπητέ Γιώργο (DGeoge) αν πας _εδώ_ και τσεκάρεις μόνο τους τίτλους των θεμάτων θα δεις ότι τουλάχιστον τα μισά από αυτά αφορούν πρόβλημα (πολλά από αυτά έχουν και την λέξη "πρόβλημα" στον τίτλο τους).
Άρα αυτός που γράφει "πρόβλημα με αποκωδικοποιητή mpeg4" είναι για how to fix it.
Ομοίως φαντάζομαι και αυτός που λέει "πρόβλημα με F&U". Βέβαια αυτός ζητάει πως να κάνει τις ρυθμίσεις αλλά και πάλι αυτό (σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου, αν το ερμήνευσα καλά) δεν είναι "φτιάξιμο"; Με τις ρυθμίσεις δεν "φτιάχνει" ουσιαστικά την σωστή λειτουργία που τώρα έχει θέμα; Άρα και αυτός εκεί.
Και φαντάζομαι και πολλά άλλα θέματα σε άλλες κατηγορίες τα οποία δεν μπήκα στην διαδικασία να τσεκάρω/απαριθμήσω.

Και όταν ακόμα κι εσύ αναφέρεσαι στο σημερινό σου post ότι στο παρόν φόρουμ "Οι συζητήσεις αναπτύσσονται βάσει, και γύρω, από τη φιλοσοφία και τον τρόπο κατασκευής, ακόμα και με προτάσεις αναβάθμισης.
.................Όχι όμως *επισκευής!*" εγώ που ακριβώς πρέπει να ανοίξω το θέμα μου αφού τελικά όλοι δεχθήκαμε ότι επισκευή (με τον κατσαβιδιαστικό τρόπο) μάλλον δεν παίζει και οι λύσεις που προτάθηκαν ήταν αυτές της αναβάθμισης (τις οποίες και δέχεσαι σαν αιτία ποσταρίσματος εδώ);

----------


## DGeorge

> Αγαπητέ Γιώργο (DGeoge) αν πας _εδώ_ και τσεκάρεις μόνο τους τίτλους των θεμάτων θα δεις ότι τουλάχιστον τα μισά από αυτά αφορούν πρόβλημα (πολλά από αυτά έχουν και την λέξη "πρόβλημα" στον τίτλο τους).....



Πιστεύω πολύ έντονα, ότι "Αν πάμε όλοι -μα όλοι- να πνιγούμε, θα το σκεφτεις πάρα πολύ, και τελικά δεν θα ακολουθήσεις.......(επειδή απλώς το κάναμε όλοι εμείς)!
Άρα άσε -καλύτερα- αυτό το επιχείρημα!




> .......Και όταν ακόμα κι εσύ αναφέρεσαι στο σημερινό σου post ότι στο παρόν  φόρουμ "Οι συζητήσεις αναπτύσσονται βάσει, και γύρω, από τη φιλοσοφία  και τον τρόπο κατασκευής, ακόμα και με προτάσεις αναβάθμισης.
> .................Όχι όμως *επισκευής!*" εγώ που ακριβώς  πρέπει να ανοίξω το θέμα μου αφού τελικά όλοι δεχθήκαμε ότι επισκευή (με  τον κατσαβιδιαστικό τρόπο) μάλλον δεν παίζει και οι λύσεις που  προτάθηκαν ήταν αυτές της αναβάθμισης (τις οποίες και δέχεσαι σαν αιτία  ποσταρίσματος εδώ);



Μήπως -στο θέμα αυτό- έγινε παρουσίαση κάποιας δικής σου κατασκευής, όπου προτάθηκαν αναβαθμίσεις, και δεν το πρόσεξα;

Ακόμα και *επισκευή PC*, που μπορεί να γίνει -απλώς και μόνο- με αναγκαστική αναβάθμιση των Windows του, σε Windows10, *πάλι επισκευή είναι!*
Σε ενδιαφέρει η "Τάξη" στο Site/Forum;  Σε ενδιαφέρει να προσφέρεις, έστω και απλώς τηρώντας κάποιους Κανονισμούς-Θεσμούς; Έχει καλώς!
Αν αδιαφορείς για τον όποιο πρόσθετο Φόρτο Εργασίας προκαλείς σε άλλους...... Μάλλον θα συναντήσεις/υποστείς συνέπειες! Λογικό δεν είναι;
Γνωρίζω ήδη ότι το Θέμα είναι κάτω από στενή παρακολούθηση, λόγω επιμονής στην παραβατικότητα!
Με αναγκάζετε να το αναφέρω ως 'Εκτός Forum'. Θα το κάνω κι όποιος θέλει -για δικούς του λόγους- ας με κατηγορήσει για ρουφιάνο!
Στην κατηγορία "Γενική Συζήτηση", ας ανοίξει Θέμα εναντίον μου, κι ας μου 'σούρει τα εξ αμάξης'!
Το Θέμα όμως αυτό *-μόλις τώρα- αναφέρεται* από εμένα!

----------


## haris_216

Επειδή δεν τα πάω καλά με τους αυτόκλητους θεματοφύλακες θα σταματήσω εδώ (γιατί διαφορετικά φοβάμαι ότι θα ξεφύγω).
Θα συνεχίσω να απαντάω μόνο σε επί του θέματος ποσταρίσματα για όσο καιρό δεν έχει κλείσει το παρόν νήμα (όπως προέβλεψες). Θα σε παρακαλεσω λοιπόν, αν έχεις την ευγένεια, να σταματήσεις να χαλάς το νήμα (για όσο υπάρχει). Στο μεταξύ βέβαια μπορείς να κάνεις όποιες ενέργειες θέλεις και προς όποια κατέυθυνση.
Βέβαια να σου πω ότι αν πραγματικά σε ενδιέφερε η τάξη και όχι το απλό flame θα άνοιγες ένα σχετικό θέμα στην γενική ενότητα όπου θα κατέθετες τις σωστές (για σένα) απόψεις σου.

----------

